# This has probably already been said, but...



## Jessi (Jun 19, 2009)

I love my K2, but I hate it in public (not the Kindle itself, the fact that people have still not heard about them). Especially around the older crowd who don't know how to "use that blasted internet service" or read a magazine.

I'm reading The Circle Trilogy from Ted Dekker and I have gotten really into it. I'm in the breakroom at work and I got to a REALLY good part in the book and an older employee comes in.

SR: "What's THAT?"
Me: "It's a book. An electronic book. Like a giant phone with a book built into it." (I swear that's the only way I have figured out to explain it to people over 85. Other than that they have no idea how to look at it as an electronic device)
SR: "Why? Books have pages, that doesn't have pages Jessi."
Me: "Sorry, SR. I'm in the middle of a book and I only have 3 minutes left on break, I really want to try to finish this chapter (OCD) before I clock back in."
SR: "HOW? IT DOESN'T HAVE PAGES!"

I had to then go into "demo mode". I back out into the homepage, find a sample book that I have recently downloaded and show them how the pages work and how easy it is to use. Why its better and how my eyes are more relaxed when I'm reading. 5 minutes pass, I'm late returning from my lunch break, I haven't finished that chapter, and I'm slightly agitated that SR called it a "silly invention". Ugh. So, I have just wasted good reading time trying to teach someone who doesn't want to be taught. Good day.

Sorry for the rant.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

You mean they put dirty dishes in a dishwasher?  There aren't any hands in there nor are there any brillo/scrub pads.  How can they wash dishes in there?  It always takes time for new devices/technologies to be accepted, especially by those so used to something they can't fathom doing it another way.

I've always found it easier to just tell them it's magic and there is absolutely no way you can explain the inner workings to them.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

A lot of us older people have kindles and computers.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> A lot of us older people have kindles and computers.


I resemble that remark.



BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> ...I've always found it easier to just tell them it's magic and there is absolutely no way you can explain the inner workings to them.


As someone who has worked in the computer industry since before the first IBM PC (OMG! He must be _old_!), I can tell you that it works via a very, very complex combination of hamster wheels and ant runs.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

NAWH I like the magic bit better   altho hamsters and aunts   could do as well  





oh yeah, it's ok to rant here


----------



## Magenta (Jun 6, 2009)

Please consider that a condescending attitude will only turn people off to even hearing what you are trying to say.  If someone told me something was "magic"... well, I'd be quite insulted.

I "get" that we sometimes find it annoying when someone interrupts to inquire about what we are holding.  However, I take a more positive attitude and just say "It's the Kindle" and hand it to them to check out.

You catch more flies with honey.....  isn't that the saying?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

I really want to know where you work that you have so many 85+ coworkers


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

BoomerSoonerOKU said:


> You mean they put dirty dishes in a dishwasher? There aren't any hands in there nor are there any brillo/scrub pads. How can they wash dishes in there? It always takes time for new devices/technologies to be accepted, especially by those so used to something they can't fathom doing it another way.
> 
> I've always found it easier to just tell them it's magic and there is absolutely no way you can explain the inner workings to them.


My cousin-in-law was going to her parent's house every evening to have dinner with her parents, both around 80, and clean the kitchen. She would place all of the dishes in the dishwasher. After about a month of doing this her mom was gone one afternoon and her dad told her, don't tell your mom I told you this but after you leave she takes all of the dishes out of the dishwasher and washes them by hand. 
deb


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

I actually like showing off my Kindle to friends and co-workers.  Maybe it is the teacher in me or more likely it is the fact that I don't have to explain how it works to anyone, because I don't really understand how it works.  It IS almost like magic to me.


----------



## BoomerSoonerOKU (Nov 22, 2009)

Magenta said:


> Please consider that a condescending attitude will only turn people off to even hearing what you are trying to say. If someone told me something was "magic"... well, I'd be quite insulted.
> 
> I "get" that we sometimes find it annoying when someone interrupts to inquire about what we are holding. However, I take a more positive attitude and just say "It's the Kindle" and hand it to them to check out.
> 
> You catch more flies with honey..... isn't that the saying?


My "magic" bit was completely tongue in cheek. Of course I'd tell someone what it is and what it does. Was just trying to lighten the frustrations of the OP.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> NAWH I like the magic bit better  altho hamsters and aunts  could do as well


As a kid, I had it all figured out--The television set worked because there were little men inside running a reversed motion picture projector pointed at the tv screen! Only thing that bothered me was that I never could figure out where the little men went to the bathroom!


----------



## Cindy416 (May 2, 2009)

My standard go-to line for explaining anything mechanical or electrical centers around a hamster (guess I've read too many Stephanie Plum books!).  I love to show my Kindle to people, and I have yet to have anyone really disparage it. Most are quite fascinated, and are also interested in my Oberon and my DecalGirl skin.  When someone says that he or she couldn't imagine not having books with pages to turn, I tell them that there are some of my favorite books that I'll never get rid of. In fact, I'm sure I still have hundreds of books in my home. (Note to self: Sell some more books!)


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

The Hooded Claw said:


> As a kid, I had it all figured out--The television set worked because there were little men inside running a reversed motion picture projector pointed at the tv screen! Only thing that bothered me was that I never could figure out where the little men went to the bathroom!


Claw, this explains a lot about you. 

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## brainstorm (Dec 8, 2009)

Your post bothers me for two reasons:

1. I know your SR employee is only 50-60, and that's hitting close to home, especially when you feel that to illustrate your point, you exaggerate by using the number 85.

2. I am pretty disgusted by most of my peers both in the work force and out of it for their utter lack of technology knowledge (can barely use their computers even though they've had to use one for at LEAST the last 15 years at work...also in my field, it's best to know how to use multimedia-type software but my peers don't) and their refusal to learn anything new because they claim that either they don't want to or _can't_.

In other words, my peers try my patience, too. 

I think I come from a progressive-thinking genes. Both of my parents got computers (yes, one each) in their 70s and my mother received her Kindle DX for her 81st birthday.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

I sent a message to my coworkers letting them know about some documents I'd put on our company website last week.  One, an older employee (plans to retire later this year in fact), wrote back asking if it was possible to put the docs on CD.  I replied with an explanation of how she could easily do that if she wanted to.  I know she has access to a PC with CD burner because we all have to choose from a short list of available computers.  She wrote back that she "really had no idea where or how to start" and would I please just do it for her?

So on Friday afternoon, long after I'd exceeded my base hours for the week, for an employee who has had years to figure out how to use the computer assigned to her, I put 3 MB of info on a plastic CD capable of holding 700 MB and snail mailed it to the outlying office where she works.  There are so many things wrong with this picture that I don't even want to get started.  But I knew I wasn't going to change this person so it was easier to just do it.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

brainstorm said:


> ...I know your SR employee is only 50-60, and that's hitting close to home, especially when you feel that to illustrate your point, you exaggerate by using the number 85...


It's easy to forget that computers, computer languages and the internet were all invented by people who are now in their 60s or 70s. My mother, who is 92, asked me how the Kindle's e-ink screen worked and understood when I explained. It was she that explained to me how a TV picture-tube worked about 60 years ago.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We had a receptionist a few years back who was 80+.  She was great at talking to clients and remembering who people were. . . . .but the computers were hard for her.  The first year we switched to a computer based appointment system we basically let her keep on with a paper book and then manually entered it into the computerized system. . . .a little extra work for us, but worth it.  She tried hard, and did eventually get to where she could enter an appointment, but it wasn't fast.  She eventually decided she didn't really need to work even just for 3 months a year.  I'm sure part of it was the computer use but we were still sorry to lose her.


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

Jeff said:


> It's easy to forget that computers, computer languages and the internet were all invented by people who are now in their 60s or 70s. My mother, who is 92, asked me how the Kindle's e-ink screen worked and understood when I explained. It was she that explained to me how a TV picture-tube worked about 60 years ago.


true, we shouldn't make it an age issue. I have plenty of techno-phobe friends my age or younger. And I know folks older than me who are way better with computers. (I'm - ummm - on the far side of middle age!)


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

At my work it isn't so much an age issue as an "I don't want to do it" issue. 
When someone asks me how to do something they should already know how to do, I round up all my patience and take the opportunity to, once again, teach them. I actually make them do it while I give instructions just hoping thay maybe one day it will stick. Sometimes they do surprise me...like finally being able to send an email with an attachment.  I did a happy dance on that one!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I agree, Sheryl, and the "I don't want to" really mystifies me.

I am facing a situation which I am not sure how to address. Person A has created an Excel spreadsheet which is essentially an address book: names, address, emails, etc., of a bunch of people. Person B refuses to "learn" Excel, so every time she needs an address or email, she asks person A, who opens the spreadsheet, then either copies the information to a post it or reads it aloud. 

I'm sorry, but opening a spreadsheet and scrolling down the screen is not "learning" Excel. I think any person should be able to open a spreadsheet to gather needed info.

In another part of my job, I am editing a person's dissertation. She uses the space bar to indent paragraphs and hits return at the end of every line. I am flabbergasted. This is just basic word processing and she hasn't figured out how to do this yet? And she's getting a PhD? I don't complain to the client since I am getting paid to do a search & replace and fix nine zillion hard returns, but at least I can vent here.

L


----------



## chiffchaff (Dec 19, 2008)

Leslie said:


> ...She uses the space bar to indent paragraphs and hits return at the end of every line. I am flabbergasted.


wow! flabbergasted is right. I work with someone who still writes out reports long hand and has someone type up the first draft (I think he does edit on the computer, once it's loaded for him). I think I might prefer that to having to take out all those spaces and hard returns.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

chiffchaff said:


> wow! flabbergasted is right. I work with someone who still writes out reports long hand and has someone type up the first draft (I think he does edit on the computer, once it's loaded for him). I think I might prefer that to having to take out all those spaces and hard returns.


I read something not all that long ago...maybe it was even here at KindleBoards...the person was an admin to a very senior muckity-muck at a PUBLISHING company. He made her print out all his emails. Then he read the emails (on paper) and wrote the response in long hand on the paper. She had to then reply to the email with his response, typing it all herself.

This might explain why some publishers aren't too keen on the idea of ebooks. They don't have a clue.

L


----------



## char (Jan 22, 2009)

While talking to my sister last night she told me that she had just been "friended" on facebook by a woman who is 91.  I think that is amazing and it wouldn't surprise me to learn that she has a K, she has always been a voracious reader.  Goes to show, age isn't always the important issue.  Just sayin'...


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Magenta said:


> Please consider that a condescending attitude will only turn people off to even hearing what you are trying to say. If someone told me something was "magic"... well, I'd be quite insulted.
> 
> I "get" that we sometimes find it annoying when someone interrupts to inquire about what we are holding. However, I take a more positive attitude and just say "It's the Kindle" and hand it to them to check out.
> 
> You catch more flies with honey..... isn't that the saying?


Sorry Magenta, would not want to insult anyone, but I was being a little tongue in cheek also. There are some people, my MIL, who doesn't "get" anything and even if I spell it out she still does not "get" it, but I try. I don't just say it's magic to everyone, only special people who understand humor and tongue in cheek, and move on to explain what it is and how wonderful it is and how it works. In fact did just that this morning at breakfast, and we had quite a laugh about whether it was magic or hamsters, then explained how many hundreds of books are in that small piece of equipment, and how I can re-download books, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

Lets see how many things you "young" kids use everyday that was invented by an "old" person. Then explain  to this old lady why it is necessary to wear your pants around your knees so we can see what your underwear looks like. Then there is the baggy pants, thanks for that image it is so funny to watch you guys try to walk and/or run. That  makes my day
You guys are funny


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

kwajkat said:


> Lets see how many things you "young" kids use everyday that was invented by an "old" person. Then explain to this old lady why it is necessary to wear your pants around your knees so we can see what your underwear looks like. Then there is the baggy pants, thanks for that image it is so funny to watch you guys try to walk and/or run. That makes my day
> You guys are funny


OMG hahah there was this guy just yesterday whose pants were so baggy, he was walking with his feet about 4 feet apart, and shifting his hips with every step trying to keep them up. son and I had to go far away so we could LAUGH til we almost cried.

Whenever I have someone say my kindle is worthless (has happend twice out of hundreds of people who asked me about it) I have simply smiled and said, well yeah, but so is a car.. you can walk.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

You "youngsters" should keep in mind that not old people are the same?  Are all young people the same?  Do they all have the same IQ?  Stereotyping isn't going to help you in life, my young friends.  Been there, done that.  I'm retired and play in a couple of musical groups that perform at retirement homes.  Some of those folks have some very serious memory problems due to dementia and Alzheimers.  That doesn't mean that all elderly folks are like that though.  We have a guy at our church, age 95, that is mentally very sharp and he still drives.  Just got a brand new Prius.  Oh, and if someone shows an interest in my Kindle, I take the time to show them a few things about it.  If  it doesn't impress them, that's okay by me.  If I hadn't taken time to show them, I would have felt a little guilty. YMMV.  That's my "vent" for today.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

_Babylonian to Egyption, ca. x-thousand BCE:_ Writing on papyrus? That's stupid! Where's the heft, feel, artistry, and durability of a clay tablet, lovingly engraved and carefully baked?

_Egyptian to Greek, ca. x hundred BCE:_ Writing on velum? Yuck! Sure, you can roll up a long piece into a scroll, but, I mean, the smell! And I hear sometimes you use the hides of poor little baby cattle for it. That's disgusting!

_Greek to Roman, ca. x-hundred CE:_ Putting pages together into a codex? That's ridiculous! Who wants to read from a rectangular block of pages. And to turn pages you have to manipulate them with your fingers, getting the pages dirty and possibly damaging them. And it's just not as satisfying flipping pages as it is revealing the text one line at a time by unrolling it.

_Roman Catholic priest to German, ca. 1450 CE:_ A mechanical printing press? Puh-lease! How could you consider reading a book printed by a _machine_? I'd much rather read a book lovingly crafted by a real person. Besides, it's dangerous to let just anybody with a bit of money have access to books.

_German to Brit, ca. 1935_: Mass produced books on inexpensive pulp-based paper with heavy paper covers? _Dummkopf!_ Do you really expect anyone to buy a book that is so small, will wear out after a few readings, and smells like sawdust? _Ach der lieber!_


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Guess it's time to pull this one out again...


----------



## Figment (Oct 27, 2008)

I, for one, gave up any effort to understand technology when faxes came about...photocopies over the telephone line  I still don't understand it.  Rather I simply accept the fact Amazon can send me whole books through the air in a blink.  Makes no sense, but I'm insanely glad it works.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

intinst said:


> Guess it's time to pull this one out again...


My "ca. 1450" item was inspired by that.


----------



## racheldeet (Jan 21, 2010)

It's hit-and-miss. My parents are in their late 60s and both want a Kindle after seeing mine. My great-grandfather in his 80s has figured out email and basic computing, but thinks the Kindle is the silliest thing he's ever heard of. I've had people younger than me express distaste for e-readers as well (not to mention ask me to explain some basic computing tasks, such as burning CDs, which a quick google would have answered).

I haven't found a good way to deal with it. I like to link to the Kindle site whenever I can (or scribble the address on a post-it). I think it explains better than I can, and it gets me back to reading quicker.


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

Figment said:


> I, for one, gave up any effort to understand technology when faxes came about...photocopies over the telephone line I still don't understand it. Rather I simply accept the fact Amazon can send me whole books through the air in a blink. Makes no sense, but I'm insanely glad it works.


Ah, but do you know that faxes were in use prior to and during WWII?


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I wish I knew how to use my cell phone    it is very basic and plain but


----------



## mysticalinc (Jan 1, 2010)

Jessi said:


> I love my K2, but I hate it in public (not the Kindle itself, the fact that people have still not heard about them). Especially around the older crowd who don't know how to "use that blasted internet service" or read a magazine.
> 
> I'm reading The Circle Trilogy from Ted Dekker and I have gotten really into it. I'm in the breakroom at work and I got to a REALLY good part in the book and an older employee comes in.
> 
> ...


I'll bet that "older crowd" you refer to is a lot more on the ball than you give them credit for! No offense, but you come across as a kindle elitist or evangelist when you say things like that.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I know how to text on a phone, but I don't do it and think it's a waste of time.  Don't I do enough typing on computers?  I know that EVERYONE under a certain (?) age does it, but it just seems silly to me when you can email from netboook or other computer or just make a call on the phone.

I even hate to use phone numbers that are given to me as letters rather than numbers.  I'll use it, but I hate it and numbers are easier.


----------



## fairoasis (Dec 27, 2009)

BTackitt said:


> OMG hahah there was this guy just yesterday whose pants were so baggy, he was walking with his feet about 4 feet apart, and shifting his hips with every step trying to keep them up. son and I had to go far away so we could LAUGH til we almost cried.
> 
> Whenever I have someone say my kindle is worthless (has happend twice out of hundreds of people who asked me about it) I have simply smiled and said, well yeah, but so is a car.. you can walk.


I work in a busy ER/Trauma center and these kids are some of my favorite patients. They come in, handcuffs in place, faces scuffed up, after trying to run from the police and end up face planted in a curb. They are always shocked how they couldn't outrun the 'po po'. All the while this conversation is going on, 'lil man has his waist band knee level. *SMH*


----------



## Lynn2010 (Jan 2, 2010)

I just finished 2 weeks sitting in a hospital room with a very ill family member. 

I'm 65 and every day I brought my laptop, my Kindle and my cellphone. I sat there texting, keeping up with my part time Internet job and reading Kindle books. 

Lots of nurses and other staff asked about the Kindle and I enjoyed showing it to them. I think it's neat that people ask about the Kindle. One nurse that we saw repeatedly dubbed me 'Techie Grandma' and wished daily that her mother would be more open to email and other technology so they could keep in touch more easily. 

I was able to keep family and friends updated as a group through texting and email. Individual phone calls would have been a full time job. And the Kindle kept me occupied when other things were done and the patient was sleeping.


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

The famous AI song still cracks me up!   

Pants on the ground
Pants on the ground
Lookin’ like a fool with you pants on the ground
Gold in your mouth
Hat turned sideways, pants hit the ground
Call yourself a cool cat looking like a fool
Walking down town with yo pants on the ground
get it up!!
HEY! got your pants off the ground
lookin like a fool, walkin talking
with you pants on the ground
get it up
hey get them pants off the ground
Lookin’ like a fool with you pants on the ground
Gold in your mouth
Hat turned sideways, pants hit the ground
Call yourself a cool cat looking like a fool
Lookin’ like a fool with you pants on the ground
(repeat)
Source(s):
youtube


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

My Mom, who is 70, sells stuff on Ebay all by herelf but can't figure out her cell phone!


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I even hate to use phone numbers that are given to me as letters rather than numbers. I'll use it, but I hate it and numbers are easier.


I feel that way now but then I laugh because we grew up with alphabetic exchanges (and I am sure you did too, Marti, since I know you are close to my age...)

ATlantic 9

TWining 9

and so on... I hated making the transition. My home phone number was HR2 (the HR didn't mean anything. I guess they ran out of clever words by then) but it took me years to accept that our "new" number was 472-

L


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I feel that way now but then I laugh because we grew up with alphabetic exchanges (and I am sure you did too, Marti, since I know you are close to my age...)
> 
> ATlantic 9
> 
> ...


In fact, the only part I remember of the phone number we had for the first 8 years of my life is the exchange: *TE*rrace *2*.


----------



## anivyl (Nov 12, 2009)

well i encountered something weird the other day, although i should have expected it. I was reading in the food court of our mall, and was so into my book (Death Du Jour, Kathy Reichs), that I completely lost any sense of time and place. so when someone tapped me, I jumped and was still in some form of stupor.

he asked me if that was a kindle, and i gave him the usual spiel of how it works and stuff. then he mentioned the ipad and I was still in lalaland, and tried to explain how ipad is a good equipment but not quite a good ebook read (10 hours?!?!) and yada. but as you can imagined, someone in stupor with slurred language can hardly explain things properly, so off he went, determined to check out the ipad first before committing himself.

go me and my "drugs" lol


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Leslie said:


> I feel that way now but then I laugh because we grew up with alphabetic exchanges (and I am sure you did too, Marti, since I know you are close to my age...)
> 
> ATlantic 9
> 
> ...


Ours was CApital 9 in Long Branch. Most people in town had CApital 2, but we were 229. I still remember when we gave the number we were calling to an operator! Then we dialed for many years.

How about the numbers in NYC: PEnnsylvania 6-5000 (the song) and BUtterfield 8? I don't know what the exchange was in my current neighborhood. BUtterfield 8 was on the upper east side.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Ours was CApital 9 in Long Branch. Most people in town had CApital 2, but we were 229. I still remember when we gave the number we were calling to an operator! Then we dialed for many years.
> 
> How about the numbers in NYC: PEnnsylvania 6-5000 (the song) and BUtterfield 8? I don't know what the exchange was in my current neighborhood. BUtterfield 8 was on the upper east side.


My aunt, who lived on East 80th street had a BUtterfield 8 exchange. I am trying to remember my other aunt's phone number -- it might have been BU8, too. She lived at 65th St and Park Ave.

L


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We were *MO*nument 2-4335.


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

*LO*gan 4 here - North central NY.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

I was confused when my grandfather's phone was replaced with one that had a dial on it. Before that, when you picked up the phone a lady said, "Number please." Then after a short conversation she would say, "Jeffry, you stop playing with that phone." I think the prefix was Atlantic. My grandmother's in Brooklyn was Ulster.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

The trivia that one can find on the Internet...

The number in the Glenn Miller Orchestra's hit song "PEnnsylvania 6-5000" is the number of the Hotel Pennsylvania in New York City, and was issued in 1919. The number is now written as +1-212-736-5000. According to the hotel's website, PEnnsylvania 6-5000 is New York's oldest continually assigned telephone number, and possibly the oldest continuously-assigned number in the world.

Who knew?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I wonder how often they get people calling the number just to say "hi". . . .


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

Leslie said:


> The number in the Glenn Miller Orchestra's hit song "PEnnsylvania 6-5000" is the number of the Hotel Pennsylvania in New York City...


Gee. And all this time I thought it was June Allyson's phone number.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

FLushing 3 here

Nogdog - Loved your summation of reader technology


----------



## bce (Nov 17, 2009)

Sorry to be late to this, but the first phone number I learned was from TV.  Bergmans Cleaners in Rockville, MD was REpublic7-5400.  I was really confused when I learned our home number and it didn't have a word with it.  I was also confused as to how you dialed all those letters.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Oogie Pringle said:


> Sorry to be late to this, but the first phone number I learned was from TV. Bergmans Cleaners in Rockville, MD was REpublic7-5400. I was really confused when I learned our home number and it didn't have a word with it. I was also confused as to how you dialed all those letters.


My husband, who is from Baltimore, always quotes the ad, "Mommy! Call Hampden! BElmont 5-0600!" It was a rug cleaning business. My husband is telling me it is Hampton, but my gut says Hampden.

Google is my friend:










Except it is a mover, not a rug cleaning business. Where on earth did he get rug cleaning from? LOL.


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

Growing up in Iowa, I would stay a while with my cousins on the farm in the summer, and they had an oak phone on the wall - no dial.  To make a call you would lift the ear piece off the hook, and crank a handle on the side of the box.  That would call the operator and she would dial your number for you.  
    Our ph # was 8-5962 and we couldn't afford a private phone line - it cost an extra $5/month... so we were on a "party line" and had to share our phone with other people.  You would pick up the phone to make a call.... and often, someone else on your party line was already talking.  If you had a "talkative" neighbor like we did, it was very difficult to make a call when you wanted/needed to.  When my dad, a highway patrolman, was unable to get a call telling him he needed to get out to an accident because our neighbor was tying up the phone line.... we were forced to get a private line even though we couldn't afford it.
    And, yes, I'm in my 60s and am proficient with my cell phone, faxing, all things computer, and my hobby - digital photography... and love technology.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I remember the phone with the crank on the side in the TV show "Lassie."


----------



## PraiseGod13 (Oct 27, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> I remember the phone with the crank on the side in the TV show "Lassie."


Yessireeee..... just like the Martin's.....


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My parents bought a summer home in NH in 1967. For the first one or two summers there, we had a party line, so I remember that, but I never lived anywhere with a crank phone.

L


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Crank phone - with a number - how modern.
When I was little I visited my grandparents in Wataga, Illinois (pop 800).
The phone exchange was a switchboard in the operators enclosed front porch.
And all the phones were on a big party line - not everyone had a phone.
When someone wanted you they called for Bob Willett in Wataga.
All calls "rang through" - that is the phone rang no matter who it was for.
But you could tell be the ring pattern.  I think my grandparents was three up and three down - tone difference.
Some others were longs and shorts.
When they wanted to call they lifted the receiver and waited until noone was on the line.
Then they turned the crank to ring the operator. And they told her who and where they wanted to call.

Times change.

Just sayin.....


----------



## loca (Jan 3, 2010)

Crank Phones are great.


----------



## legalbs2 (May 27, 2009)

Jeff said:


> I was confused when my grandfather's phone was replaced with one that had a dial on it. Before that, when you picked up the phone a lady said, "Number please." Then after a short conversation she would say, "Jeffry, you stop playing with that phone." I think the prefix was Atlantic. My grandmother's in Brooklyn was Ulster.


We're the same age, Jeff. I remember doing that too and listening in on party line calls. Ha Ha. The good old days for sure.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Somewhat back toward the original topic....

Yesterday on our family's MyFamily.com site, my oldest aunt (in her 90s) posted a note that included a comment about how much she loves her Kindle, and pointed out to one of her sisters (a youngster in her late 70s, I think) about some places she could get free books on _her_ Kindle.


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

What irks me is when I hear a woman say "you know us women, we don't know anything about those fancy gadgets and stuff, we're so behind on the times".  Umm, no. Maybe YOU are but not all women, and not myself either.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

legalbs2 said:


> We're the same age, Jeff.



But not old.


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Sometimes you have to be cruel to be kind ...   

            - Tbb


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Wow, party lines - forgot about them until mentioned here. We had one; I can remember mom teaching me our ring pattern, two long, if I remember correctly, so we wouldn't pick up on other people's conversations.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

I don't know how this turned into phone nostalgia but to get it back on topic:

My mom is 65. She still works full time. She's a database administrator and Visual Basic programmer. Nuff said.   Dad is 70 and not near as computer savvy but knows how to email, surf the web and use his stamp database software. They both have cellphones but neither is interested in texting or using the net on them. Mom gets the Kindle but even though she is an avid reader has no interest in getting one. Her rational is "I stare at screens (she works with two monitors) for 9 hours a day and don't want to come home and stare at another one."  

Sadly I've never seen my dad read a book.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

esper_d said:


> What irks me is when I hear a woman say "you know us women, we don't know anything about those fancy gadgets and stuff, we're so behind on the times". Umm, no. Maybe YOU are but not all women, and not myself either.


Amen. I'm a woman. Just turned 40 last month. I got my first computer in 1979, an Apple IIe. First got on the internet in 1988. I own a computer, a laptop, a netbook, a BlackBerry, a Palm, an iPod Touch, a broadband modem, digital camera, scanner, portable DVD player, etc. I write about tech and and gadgets for a living as well as about security issues (spam, malware, phishing, etc). I'd say I'm pretty tech savvy and very much with the times.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I don't know how this turned into phone nostalgia...


It was an illustration of how far technology has changed during the lives of some of us.

Perhaps you should show your Kindle to your mother so she can see that reading from it isn't the same as staring at a monitor.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2010)

Jeff said:


> It was an illustration of how far technology has changed during the lives of some of us.
> 
> Perhaps you should show your Kindle to your mother so she can see that reading from it isn't the same as staring at a monitor.


I would but she lives 300 miles away.


----------



## Jeff (Oct 28, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I would but she lives 300 miles away.


Ah. Well, next time you see your mother (and she sees your Kindle) I'm certain that she'll change her mind. I too spend the day staring at monitors but spend my evenings reading from my Kindle.


----------



## ReconDelta (Jul 22, 2009)

While not a scientific poll this reference and my anecdotal experience on these forums and other kindle owners, the average age of the typical Kindle user is over 40.

http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-10230969-1.html

Very few are working past the age of 85, so very likely the person who was challenged by technology was several decades younger. I've had kids (in their 20's) come up and ask me questions about my Kindle, I've also had very educated adults (attorney, newspaper reporter, executive) ask me about my Kindle.

The eInk concept and ereader is a relatively new technology and I was very curious too, prior owning one. I would likely have asked some stupid questions as well. My profession and education is all in technology. I'm extremely keen to staying current on technology and am 41. So I can understand someone less familiar with technology asking some "newbie" questions. I actually enjoy playing show and tell with my DX. Even had a few people buy them based upon my review.

OP try to enjoy being a Kindle Ambassador. You missed a good opportunity to help someone. Your book isn't going to disappear (unless Amazon pulls another big brother), finish your chapter on the next break.

Just a reminder, when the aliens invade they will eat the 20 and younger first, since they are more tender, so be nice to the old people we maybe able to save you from becoming lunch.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

ReconDelta said:


> Just a reminder, when the aliens invade they will eat the 20 and younger first, since they are more tender, so be nice to the old people we maybe able to save you from becoming lunch.


snort snort - glad I am not eating or drinking anything -


----------



## Shastastan (Oct 28, 2009)

I'm 70 and we have lots of gadgets.  I went back to school toward the end of my career and took some computer science classes including some programming languages.  I even taught a few computer application classes but stopped in 1998.  Now, I'm like a rookie all over again except that I've gotten involved with musical arranging and sound.  The key is to keep your mind active and learn new interesting stuff.  You will stagnate for sure if you just watch the boob tube all the time.  Sorry to say this, but some folks just put up mental blocks for themselves.  Ever heard, "I'm just no good at math."?  Actually, computers are easier to learn now than in the past because of all the tech advances.  Proof?  How many of you have been into DOS lately?  I used to know every single DOS command and haven't used one in 20 years.  I think that we can teach computer app's easier now, too.  We used to have to learn a lot more just to get to a pgm.  Now a person can get by with just learning how to send and receive email.  We can be selective now.  I know very little about Facebook or Twitter.  I have a Facebook page but never use it nor do I visit others.  I'm not criticizing either of them; Just prefer to spend my computer time doing other things.  For my senior citizen friends, I highly recommend WII--lots of fun.

The Kindle seems very simple to me from a tech point of view.  As to staring at screens, the Kindle screen is easier on my eyes than a dtb.  For those who want backlit screens, please go and buy one, but stop asking that the Kindle be changed from e-ink format.


----------



## patrisha w. (Oct 28, 2008)

NogDog said:


> I resemble that remark.
> 
> As someone who has worked in the computer industry since before the first IBM PC (OMG! He must be _old_!), I can tell you that it works via a very, very complex combination of hamster wheels and ant runs.


 It DOES? So, that's why I have ants in the house all year round...

Patrisha
another member of the older generation who uses computers and Kindles with no problems ...


----------

